# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  ماهيه.........الطريقه الصحيحه لبدايه التداول في الاسهم؟؟؟؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المغامرة

السلام عليكم.............. 
حبيت اطرح السؤال ................ويمكن السؤال يدور  في بال كل مبتدئ 
في طريقه للااسهم .................... 
ودي اعرف ....من الا سبقونا  في هذا السوق  
شو الا ساسيات  لدخول  وعلي شو الا عتماد  
اتمني  المشاركه من الاخوة............... 
تحياتي 
المغامرة

----------


## المفلسه

السلام عليكم...
مشكوره يا اختي المغامرة سبقتيني في الكلام 
انا بصراحه بعد مبتدأه في مجال الاسهم ومش عارفه شو  الاساسيات فيها  وماعرف عناوين الشركات اللي ممكن اني اشترك فيها وهل هو نفس الشارت الذي نستخدمه للعملات ممكن نستخدمه للاسهم ولا هناك فروق كبيره بين الاثنين؟
ياليت  حد من الاخوان يكتب لنا بعض عناوين افضل الشركات التي ممكن ان نشترك معها وتكون مضمونه واللي حاب يفيدنا بأي عناوين تابعه لمجال الاسهم مما يعود علينا بالافادة فأتمنى انه ما يبخل في كتابتها ومشكوووورين   
اختكم المفلسه..... :d

----------


## عياد

اهلا بكم اخواتي المغامرة والمفلسة واتمنى ان يكون الاسمين اسمين على غير مسمى 
سامشي معكم خطوة بخطوة 
اولا حسب مافهمت  ان لديكم خلفية  عن التحليل الفني بمعنى ان لديكم القدرة على قراءة التشارت وهذه ناحية مهمة جدا 
طيب لماذا مهمة؟
الاتجار في الاسهم ذو شقين مهمين كما العملات
تحليل اساسي ويعتمد على منتج الشركة ووضع الشركة بالسوق وميزانيتها ومجموع اصولها وديونها والتزاماتها قصيرة الاجل والطويلة الاجل والادارة وتاثيرها على الشركة وعدد الاسهم المصدرة ونسبة امتلاك المديرين للاسهم فيها
بمعنى اخر ان تقراوا كل مايتعلق ببيانات الشركة تماما 
الشق الاخر وهو التحليل الفني ويعتمد اساسا عالتشارت والتشارت هنا كما العملات تماما وفيه كل انواع المؤشرات التي في العملات ليس هناك اي اختلاف  
ومن هنا تبرز اهمية التشارت فعادة معظم اهل الاسهم من المضاربين وبالتالي يستخدموا التشارت في مضارباتهم فمنهم من يضارب في نفس اليوم يعني يشتري ويبيع اسهمه في نهاية اليوم حتى ولو بخسارة ويسمى مضارب يومي وهناك مضارب سوينق يعني يحتفظ بالسهم من يوم الى اسبوع وقد يمتد لشهر وهناك المستثمر الذي يرغب بلاحتفاظ بالسهم مدة تتجاوز ثلاثة شهور وهنا المستثمر لايحتاج التشارت فقط ولكن يحتاج ايضا تحليل الاساسي للاطلاع على مايخص الشركة قد يستمر الاستثمار لسنوات لذلك لابد وان يعرف كل شيء عن السهم تماما
الان نخلص من هذا الكلام اننا سنعتمد على التحليل الفني والتشارت في عملنا تماما كالعملات وان تشارت الاسهم لايختلف عن العملات في اي شيء 
وللمعلومية  تشارتات الاسهم المباشرة باشتراك وليست مجانية كالعملات يعني ينبغي اشتراك اللهم الا اذا كان بعضها يعطي تجربة اسبوع او شيء 
بالنسبة للاسهم الوسيط برايي حسب راس المال الذي سبتم العمل به فمثلا هناك وسيط لراس المال البسيط وهناك وسيط لراس المال الكبير ولكن بصفة عامة برايي ان راس المال لابد وان لايقل عن عشرة الاف حتى تستطيع ان تجني منه ربح جيد  بالمناسبة الحد الادنى لفتح حساب 2000$ وهناك معلومة اخرى مهمة جدا ان لو راس مالك اقل من 25000$ امريكي مثلا 10000$ فانت تشتري اليوم بكامل راس مالك ثم تبيع في نفس اليوم او ثاني يوم او ثالثلابد وان تنتظر ثلاثة ايام  من تاريخ البيع حتى تستطيع الشراء مرة اخرة  اما لو حسابك 25000$ تستطيع ان تشتري وتبيع انشاء الله باليوم مية مرة وتشتري وتبيع ثاني يوم مية مرة محد يقولك شيء وهذا قانون بالسوق الامريكي 
هذا باختصار شديد جل ماتريدونه وان تذكرت شيء ساكتبه لكم عالفور اما لو عندكم اسالة محددة او شيء غير واضح انا حاضر انتم بس اطلبوا وان شاء الله مانقصر

----------


## سند

اخوى عياد السلام عليكم
ان ما يتعلق بالجزئية الاخيرة فى ردك - اذا قل راس المال المستثمر عن 25000 دولار لا يستطيع المضارب اجراء اكثر من عملية بكامل راس ماله - فهذا لا ينطبق على المتعاملون مع البنوك المحلية هنا لانك تستطيع البيع والشراء لاكثر من عملية قى اليوم الواح طالما الواحد اغلق عمليانه او يكون المبلغ المتوفر يسمح باجراء عمليه اخرى وشكرا لك على معلوماتك التى نورتنا بها

----------


## عياد

اهلا عزيزي سند
معك حق في موضوع البنوك المحلية حيث انك تدخل في قائمة البنك والبنك حسابه اكبر من 25000$ بطبيعة الحال  ونقطة اخرى البنوك المحلية عبارة عن جزارين في العمولة اسال في اي بنك محلي عن عمولة التنفيذ شراء  كم تلقاها مبلغ كبير في حين اقصى بروكر معقول 11$ في الخارج وهذا عيب كبير للبنوك فمن مصلحة البنك ان تعمل 100 عملية فهو يصل بالعمولة لخمسين دولار لدى بعض البنوك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## المغامرة

مرحبا اخوي عياد ........... 
شورايك بالبروكر http://www.cybertrader.com اشوفهم يمدحونه كثير بس  ..............هل هو الا فضل

----------


## سند

اخوى عياد السلام عليكم
كلامك صحيح ايضا ولكن الواحد يختار اخف الضررين
ولكن عندى معلومة تقول ان البروكر فى امريكا يعطيك عمليات تصل الى 25 عملية مجانا فحقيقة هالمكرمة مشروطة بان تكون عمليتك ماركتن
وهنالك ايضا معلومة قالها لى احد الاصدقاء من المتعاملين مع بروكر خارجى وهذه المعلومة تكمن فى حالة تحول التداول على شركة من بروكر الى اخر فعملية تسوية هذا التحول تستغرق حول الشهر واذا ما تابعتهم تصل المدة الى اكثر من ذلك فهذا ضغط وعوار راس فالمثل يقول امسك قردك لا يجيك اقرد منه واكون ممنون لك لو تنورنا باى شىء تعلمه وجربته لنتعلم اكثر لنحتاط وشاكر ومقدر مرورك واريحيتك
على فكرة العمولة لدى البنك الذى اتعامل معة هى 27.95 دولار يعنى ماتفرق كثير عندى على حسب قناعاتى

----------


## المغامرة

مرحبا
اخوي سند  هل انته من زمان في الا سهم .............خبرني  عن  بدايتك كيف كانت  
اذا مافيها احراج ........يعني سهل الدخول فيها ..........وكيف شغلك  فيهم  
تحياتي

----------


## سند

اختى المغامرة السلام عليكم
يبدو من اندفاعك وحماسك بانك فعلا مغامرة وحتى تجتازين هذه التسمية عليك بالنصيحة التالية قبل كل شىء
التعرف على هذا السوق من خلال المواقع المتخصصة وابدئى بمتابعة حركة اسعار الشركات التى تسقط بين يديك اليوم وفي السابق وتعرفى على اسباب هذه التغيرات فى الاسعار من خلال الاطلاع على البيانات التى تصدر عنها وكذلك اراء المحللين ودرجات تقييمهم لها واعملى عمليات وهميه بينك وبين نفسك فهذا قبل كل شىء ولا تسالينى عن اكثر من ذلك لان اسئلتك لن تتوقف عند حد معين وانتى خير من يعلم ذلك ولكى تبدئين هذه الخطوة عليك بزيارة الموقع yahoo واختارى finance واختارى ما يحلو لك من كل ماهو موجود امامك ولكن حتى تتعرفين على بعض الشركات اختارى الشركات الفعالة لهذا اليوم وبعد اسبوع تواصلى معنا وشكرا لك على حسن ضنك بنا

----------


## الشامري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيكم العافية جميعا .... وللأمانه هذا السؤال مهم جدا جدا 
اخواني وأخواتي الكرام .... دخول هذا السوق يعتبر مغامرة بحد ذاتها وذلك لأن احتمال الخسارة قائم 
اذا هل نصرف النظر عن السوق ؟؟؟ 
الإجابة تعتمد على شخصية المتداول ... من غير المنطقي أن ندخل إلى أي تجارة أو سوق دون أن ندرس احتمالات الخسائر ... لذلك يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا كم من الخسائر نستطيع احتمالها ؟؟ 
البعض ليس لديه أي مشكلة بخسارة رأس ماله كاملا (حالات نادرة) 
البعض لا يمانع بخسارة معقولة وهو متهيئ في حالة خسارة 50% إلى 30% من رأس ماله على سبيل المثال (حالات موجودة وتشكل من 10% إلى 20% من المتداولين) 
البعض يتداول ولا يرغب بالخسارة مطلقا (حالات تشكل غالبية  المتداولين) 
لا أنصح بالأولى وأحذر تحذيرا شديدا من الأخيرة   العلم سلاح المتداول ....... يجب أن نتسلح بالعلم وأدوات العلم معروفة
قراءة الكتب المتخصصة , الالتحاق بالدورات التدريبية , الاطلاع بشكل دوري على المواقع المفيدة , قراءة المنتديات العربية والأجنبية بشكل دوري , الاستفادة من اصحاب الخبرة  ........... الخ  للعلم عدوان رئيسيان : التكبر والحياء
البعض لايسأل في حال عدم معرفته بجزئية معينة لأنه يرى بأنه سيد القوم وسيد القوم لا يسأل وأن السؤال لغير الله مذلة  :confused: 
أو أنه لايريد أن تأتي الإجابة إلا من علية القوم الذين يقاربونه بالمستوى مع أن الإجابة يعرفها المبتدأ قبل المحترف 
البعض يستحي أن يطرح سؤالا لئلا يسخر منه أحد أو أنه يخشى عواقب الرفض أو التجاهل  للعلم داء مستعصي : النسيان
لا بأس من كتابة الملاحاظات وعمل الملخصات وطباعة المقالات المهمة حتى تكون مرجعا متوفرا متى ما احتجنا له  العلم يجب أن يلازمنا إلى أن نلقى رب الأرباب  الخبرة ....... وأدواتها ليست معروفة لكثير منا للأسف الشديد
كثير منا يظن بأن الزمن هو العامل الوحيد لاكتساب الخبرة في ممارسة أي عمل
في الواقع .... الوقوع في الأخطاء وتعلم الدرس جيدا هي أساس الخبرة
مراجعة العمليات المنفذة في البيع والشراء بدون مجاملة انفسنا وتوثيق ذلك يعطي للخبرة معنى
الخبرة  لاتأتي بمرور الزمن فقط   
الآن بعد أن هيئنا أنفسنا للدخول في عالم أسواق الأوراق المالية هنالك خطوات أولية 
تحديد الأهداف المراد الوصول إليها وفق خطة محكمة و واقعية
الإلمام بواسائل التحليل : فني / أساسي  .......... وقد وضح أخي عياد ذلك الأمر
البحث عن وسيط مالي محترم يناسب طبيعة تداولنا (بالمناسبة سايبر وسيط محترم جدا جدا ... وهو الوسيط الذي سألت عنه الأخت المغامرة) 
هنالك الكثير من المواقع التي تقدم أدوات للمتداول باشتراك ولو شئتم سأضع لكم الروابط الخاصة بها لاحقا 
اعذروني على الإطالة ......... أعرف أنني لم أغطي جوانب متعددة وإذا في أي سؤال إن شاء الله لن يكون هناك تقصير مني أو من الأخوان

----------


## عياد

هلا اختي المغامرة انا في عجلة من امري ولكن ساتناول بقية الموضوع بشكل مفصل اخر النهار 
بالنسبة للبروكر ليس اي بروكر موجود ندخل فيه القضية انتي ماذا تريدين وماهو موجود لدى البروكر المسالة مسال مقارنة امكانيات مع متطلباتك بالنسبة للبروكر الذي ذكرتي عملاق
البروكر الذي تتحدثين عنه بروكر عملاق وهو عملاق بمعنى الكلمة لايومجد من متداولي الاسهم في المنتديات العربية سوة وجه السعد وابوناصر يتعاملون اعتقد امكانيات  هذا البروكر لاتنسابك كمبتدأة لانها عالية اضافة ان الخدمات من برنامج وخلافه ستكون مرتفعة التكلفة بالنسبة لكي وللمعلومية ابو ناصر فاتح معهم من وقت قريب جدا بعد اربع سنوات خبرة في الاسهم
انا لاانصح بالموقع هذا لكي عالاطلاق خاصة ان مبلغك بسيط 10000$ 
عالعموم الرابط الذي فيه الحديث عن البروكر هذا  مع ابو ناصرستجدينه هناhttp://www.thegulfbiz.com/vb/showthr...1+%CA%D1%ED%CF
وهذا رابط ثاني عشان خاطر الاخ سند  http://www.thegulfbiz.com/vb/showthr...1+%CA%D1%ED%CF 
وشكرا ولنا لقاء اخر بأذن الله في اخر اليوم

----------


## عياد

اعتذار
اختي المغامرة في ردك واسالتك حبيت اضغط على زر اقتباس ضغطت على زر تعديل وبما اني المشرف فتم التعديل بمشاركتك عن دون قصد فعندما ضغطت اوكي وجدت كلامي غير مكتوب اسفل ووجدته مكان مشاركتك الرجاء قبول عذري واعادة كتابة اسالتك مرة اخرى وتبقى الجزء من رسالتك الذي كنت اريد اقتباسه وهو سؤالك عن سايبر تريد
مع خالص احترامي لكي 
اخوكي عيــــــــــــــــــاد

----------


## سند

اخوى عياد والله انى ناوى اكتب لك تفزع لاختنا المغامرة وتعطيها معلومات مبسطة لانى اعتقدت فى نفسى عطيتها معلومات صعبة وتاليتها هالروابط اللى مايعرفها اللى لهم فتره مو وحدة توها طازه اخوى عياد تذكر كيف كانت بداياتنا اول ما دخلنا هالسوق وكيف كنا اكثر من الهم على قلوب من سبقونا فى هالمجال من كثر اسئلتنا اللى يوم اتذكرها اليوم اغفل من الضحك فاختنا تبى البدايات يعنى ابجديات اللعبة
على فكرة ترى هالاخبار ابشرك تغيرت وتطور هالبنك مو اللى على خبرك كما هو مذكور بس حاجة وحدة يمرضووووونك فيها اذا اتصلت ابهم يمسونك الى عشر دقايق ولا يردون فاكيد بتسكر السماعة وتحاول مرة ثانية ونفس الموال بس الحكد لله ما احتجتهم فى تنفيذ عملية وتحياتى واشواقى اخوى عياد

----------


## عياد

عزيزي سند هلا وغلا بيك
انا حاضر ومبسوط من هالاسالة وان شاء اللله مانقصر واعتبر هذا الموضوع استكمال لموضوع بروكر الاسهم ماهو المطلوب منه وسلضمهم على بعض لاحقا
المهم الان اتمنى ان تعيد الاخت الفاضلة الاسئلة بعد تقبل عذري ولها مني جزيل الشكر
بالنسبة لموضوع البروكر اللي هي كتبته بروكر ممتاز كما اسلفت ولكن امكانياته لاتتناسب معها كمبتدأة ساضرب مثال كم يتعلم قيادة السيارات اول شيء يتعلم على سيارة تيوتا ويسوقها فترة قبل مايفكر يجيب جيمس او بنز الموضوع نسبي
المهم اختي المغامرة مايناسبك بروكر يتعامل معة السواد الاعظم من العرب وهم مريحين جدا في تعاملهم والبروكر اسمه www.ameritrade.com
ستجدين فيه مايرضيكي وبامكانك فتح الحساب من اليوم ان كنتي تريدين خطوات فتح الحساب سأساعدك في الخطوات بامر الله

----------


## عياد

منتظر ردك اختي المغامرة

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم .... 
اسمحلي اخوي عياد لتاخير ...... لظروف  الا صارت  في بلادنا .... 
انا خلصت الا شتراك  .....بس فيه اوراق طبعتهم عندي فيهم استفسار  
شو الا اوقع عليه  والا ابعثه  ياليت تشرح لي عشان ابعث الاوراق علي الفاكس..... 
ثاني شي  لو سويت الحساب 10الف دولار  كم مره اقدر اشتري وابيع في الشركه ...... 
وشي ثاني  متي تكون فاضي وموجود عشان اسئلك  تكون موجود ليف في المنتدي مش احط الموضوع وبعد يومين القي الجواب.... 
حدد الوقت وانا اجي  ونتناقش  اذا ممكن .... 
واسمحلي علي التأخير النفس مالها حلاه من بعد ابونا  والله

----------


## homaid

> اخوى عياد السلام عليكم
> كلامك صحيح ايضا ولكن الواحد يختار اخف الضررين
> ولكن عندى معلومة تقول ان البروكر فى امريكا يعطيك عمليات تصل الى 25 عملية مجانا فحقيقة هالمكرمة مشروطة بان تكون عمليتك ماركتن
> وهنالك ايضا معلومة قالها لى احد الاصدقاء من المتعاملين مع بروكر خارجى وهذه المعلومة تكمن فى حالة تحول التداول على شركة من بروكر الى اخر فعملية تسوية هذا التحول تستغرق حول الشهر واذا ما تابعتهم تصل المدة الى اكثر من ذلك فهذا ضغط وعوار راس فالمثل يقول امسك قردك لا يجيك اقرد منه واكون ممنون لك لو تنورنا باى شىء تعلمه وجربته لنتعلم اكثر لنحتاط وشاكر ومقدر مرورك واريحيتك
> على فكرة العمولة لدى البنك الذى اتعامل معة هى 27.95 دولار يعنى ماتفرق كثير عندى على حسب ق ناعاتى

 ما فهمت عليه يوم قال لازم تكون عملياتك ماركتن 
شو البنوك اللي في الامارت وسيط حق الاسهم الامركيه :A012:

----------


## homaid

> اختى المغامرة السلام عليكم
> يبدو من اندفاعك وحماسك بانك فعلا مغامرة وحتى تجتازين هذه التسمية عليك بالنصيحة التالية قبل كل شىء
> التعرف على هذا السوق من خلال المواقع المتخصصة وابدئى بمتابعة حركة اسعار الشركات التى تسقط بين يديك اليوم وفي السابق وتعرفى على اسباب هذه التغيرات فى الاسعار من خلال الاطلاع على البيانات التى تصدر عنها وكذلك اراء المحللين ودرجات تقييمهم لها واعملى عمليات وهميه بينك وبين نفسك فهذا قبل كل شىء ولا تسالينى عن اكثر من ذلك لان اسئلتك لن تتوقف عند حد معين وانتى خير من يعلم ذلك ولكى تبدئين هذه الخطوة عليك بزيارة الموقع yahoo واختارى finance واختارى ما يحلو لك من كل ماهو موجود امامك ولكن حتى تتعرفين على بعض الشركات اختارى الشركات الفعالة لهذا اليوم وبعد اسبوع تواصلى معنا وشكرا لك على حسن ضنك بنا

 ما فهمت عليه يوم قال لازم تكون عملياتك ماركتن 
شو البنوك اللي في الامارت وسيط حق الاسهم الامركيه :A012:

----------


## ETERNITY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيت اعرف شو رايكم في orionbrokers 
ارجو النصيحه؟

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيت اعرف شو رايكم في orionbrokers 
> ارجو النصيحه؟

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
أنا لم أتعامل مع الشركة من قبل ولكن عندما سألت عن تداولات الأسهم فيها بنظام عقود الفروقات منذ فترة كانت الحسابات غير اسلامية بفائدة على المارجن الممنوح 
.
 تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------

